# Just an FYI to help a Red make it



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Posted this to help those who care about and may not know any better when handling C&R fish, like all those big Bulls we've been seeing hauled in of late. I know some don't give a Rat's ass they're always a few :thumbdown:.

http://www.capmel.com/index.php/art...-holding-big-fish-vertically-a-death-sentence


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I wish more people would take the information in the link you provided into consideration when handling big fish like bull reds. 

It's embarrassing to see the idiots on this forum who complain & get defensive as soon as someone mentions to an OP that it's not very good practice to hold big redfish vertically.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I was also guilty of doing this until someone brought it to my attention, so keep posting it and continue to get the word out.

I took it as valuable advice.


----------



## LibertyBelle1326 (Aug 29, 2014)

You would think the guides would do this! I've seen a couple launch the bulls back in the water like a canon ball after landed by their client.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LibertyBelle1326 said:


> You would think the guides would do this! I've seen a couple launch the bulls back in the water like a canon ball after landed by their client.


I was gonna mention that as well! Just last week a certain guide who posts quite often, whom I will not name, posted a half a dozen pictures of his clients holding bulls all straight up & down. I was going to say something but figured it wasn't worth it, because I didn't feel like getting called "the redfish police" by a half a dozen degenerates.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I know years ago my daughter caught a 48 inch bull and held it vertically fer a pic....I posted it and got told the same thing...


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

TF I cringe all the time at some of the shots as well especially when it's the "Pro", I think every time the word is put out there a few more fishermen pick up the good habits. Just gets them thinking and maybe even a Pro or two can use a nudge, just the idea that he is seen in a bad light could help a Red or anything else released. On occasion I fish w/ a guide, once watched a vid of a guy I was going to fish w/and after watching decided I didn't care to fish w/the SOB just because of the way he handled fish, he was out a fare Ha!

I got a better understanding through FFing for fresh water trout how easy it is to kill a fish by mishandling. I was guilty of some of it before I knew better and yeah I've become kind of a nut about it now. The one thing I commonly did wrong was moving a fish back and forth during reviving, as that seemed to make common sense to me, but that too was a mistake and now I know better.

Proper handling is in all of our best interest, glad to see all of U youngin's on board w/this especial since U catch so many FISH!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

With all the dead bull reds in the bay due to mishandling its amazing they arent floating up everywhere!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Lyin Too said:


> With all the dead bull reds in the bay due to mishandling its amazing they arent floating up everywhere!


Surprised this guy didn't show up sooner. Let's get him an award for gracing us with his insight on the subject.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Never thought about it much till I read this post, but it makes sense.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

I think the picture looks better anyways when you give that big ol belly some support with your hand. But on a serious note as well when taking pictures dont hold the fish out of the water for 10 minutes while your baby mama is running to the honda civic to go grab the camera or you wife tries to remember her phone lock screen swipe/ password. Always try to put the fish back as quickly as you can.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Well if you plan on putting it in a cooler to take it home I guess it will be ok. 
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't understand what the problem of not vertically lifting a fish is. It looks better in photos and is better for the fish. It's not like its damn hard to do it, I mean aren't we supposed to be stewards of our resources.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MrFish49 said:


> I don't understand what the problem of not vertically lifting a fish is. It looks better in photos and is better for the fish. It's not like its damn hard to do it, I mean aren't we supposed to be stewards of our resources.


Totally agree. Any time I see someone holding a big red vertically they're always holding it away from them too, like they're scared of touching it or something. That's probably what it is.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Holding the fish far away from your body makes the fish appear to look bigger. Fishing Magazine photo people do it all the time. Here is a 40 pound king I caught holding it away from my body.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> Holding the fish far away from your body makes the fish appear to look bigger. Fishing Magazine photo people do it all the time. Here is a 40 pound king I caught holding it away from my body.
> Whyme
> Mako My Dayo


Yeah man I completely understand that. You misunderstood what I said. I was referring to when people use a fish gripper to hold fish vertically way away from them, not even out in front of them. It doesn't add to the size of the fish, the quality of the picture, or anything of that nature. It just makes them look like they're scared to touch the fish that they're holding. 

I hold fish far away from me all the time to add to their size & make the picture look cooler.


----------



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

Great info. I just picked up fishing about a year ago and i still considered myself a newbie. This is great info to keep in mind. I know i have been at the seawall before and have seen first hand what this article is stating.I have seen people bring the fish out and let it sit on the ground for what it seems an eternity, while the fisherman take pictures, hi-five, take more pics and measure the fish. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I always heard holding bull reds by their eye sockets was the healthiest way to handle them


----------

